# What happened to fluval shrimp safe? Is it needed?



## crip_tic (27 Apr 2014)

I've been using fluval 'shrimp safe' water conditioner which removes chlorine (and allegedly copper traces) - that is now out of stock everywhere.  I've used other conditioners in my community tank that had shrimp and I'm aware of the debate around copper in that the amount in tap water might be fine anyway.

That said, fluval was cheap and my shrimp are alive so I fancied continuing to use it ... but is it being discontinued - or should I brave going back to the general chlorine removers/converters?

Does it make the slightest difference - any thoughts?

cheers Louise


----------



## three-fingers (27 Apr 2014)

Fluval Shrimp safe is just an _extremely_ watered-down version of regular dechlorinators, nothing shrimp specific about it besides marketing.

I use Seachem Safe, I would use Seachem Prime if I had less/smaller aquariums though. By far the best value for money out of the aquarium branded dechlorinators. You could also just use pond dechlorinator if thats easier to find.


----------

